
Introduction to Writing Genetic Algorithms - udara
https://udara.io/writing-a-genetic-algorithm/
======
alecmg
GA is cool

Population size 1024 took only 52 generations to get from random gibberish to
"Helln, woqld!"

Then over 6000 generations to arrive to "Hello, world!", which seems not very
efficient.

As every member of population is evaluated for fitness every generation, we
performed 6M evaluations.

If same task was bruteforced (all combinations of 13 length from alphabet of
89 letters 89^13 variants) it would take much more than 6M.

